# Egg donor information required



## Rose 22 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies
Do you know if there is a source of Mediterranean looking egg donors in England? 

cheers

R


----------



## Oli03 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Rose
You can try egg donation agencies - there are two in the UK : Altrui and New Life:
Altrui: www.altrui.co.uk
New Life: www.eggdonation-uk.com

Good luck
Oli

/links


----------

